# New puppy coming



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I get to pick him up on the 18th. His momma is a registered Australian shepherd. They aren't sure what the daddy is. But he has the cutest little face. I'm so excited


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How exciting! What a cutie!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I love how almost all puppies have cross-eyes when they are that young 
Congratulations he looks like a keeper.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Girl...he is adorable! You are going to.spoil it rotten! Lol lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness. :inlove:


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww hes a cutey!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh! What a cutie! We have a Australian shepherd mix too.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm trying to imagine what he will look like as he gets bigger


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

He's so cute *❤*! I'd get one, but I'm too lazy and I hear they are high energy! Keep us updated!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

A bigger fluff ball? No.just kidding..I'm guessing like an Australian shepherd.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

AlabamaGirl said:


> He's so cute *️*! I'd get one, but I'm too lazy and I hear they are high energy! Keep us updated!


Yes very high energy!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Steve89 said:


> Funny that here in Australia we don't actually have many of these


Would they just be called shepherds for you guys?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I got to bring him home a week early. This is how he fell asleep on my bed earlier


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

He's so cute!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm getting puppy fever!! Have you named him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, too cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

AlabamaGirl said:


> I'm getting puppy fever!! Have you named him?


My backyard is pretty much the Cherokee national forest. So I named him Adohi which is Cherokee for "woods"


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> My backyard is pretty much the Cherokee national forest. So I named him Adohi which is Cherokee for "woods"


I like the sound of that, that's a real nice name.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

AlabamaGirl said:


> I like the sound of that, that's a real nice name.


Thanks!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like he has taken over you our pillow! Sooo cute.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Does anyone have any potty training tips they can share? He’s still young and learning but with 2 kids being home schooled and regular mom/wife duties I feel like I’m running out hours in a day.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Get him into routine. Take him out first thing. Then every hour. Teach him that outside is a good thing through positive re-inforcement.
Let the kids get involved. Make a play pen area outside for him if you can. This is so he can have safe outside time when the kids are outside.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Some people do this others don't. Not trying to start an argument. We always used crate training. Not as a punishment, but as a haven for the puppy. They learn pretty quickly (if you are vigilant about taking out, frequently) to not soil their living area.

The larger crate we divided as our border collie was pretty small, at first. She learned to love her crate, as did our shep cross. In fact, both were pretty upset when we took the "boxes" away.

Most puppies really can't get good bladder control until after 6 months. Larger breed dogs may take longer. Usually any accident is actually the fault of the person, not the dog. Out first thing (theirs, not your first thing) after eating, before and after playing, naps, etc.) 

What a sweet little face! She will have you trained in no time!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Goats Rock Crate training for a small babe like this one is not bad at all. The important thing is opening the door to outside as soon as human is awake and not once coffee is on.
Its important to re-inforce outside is doodoo area.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

We got a puppy about this time last year. The hardest part is going to be taking out the dog when its 20 degrees and you just woke up. 
For us we watched her like a hawk. Any time she ate, drank, woke up from a nap, or sniffed excessively, she went out. 
When we took her out we took her to a designated potty place and gave her the command to 'hurry up'. She did her business and got a treat and hugs. 
When she was out of her crate we watched her and often had her attached to us by a leash so she couldnt sneak off. Or she was in her crate. 
So basically consistency, positive reinforcement, and good eyes. Haha
We later found out she had some sort of bladder problem which is why she had accidents more easily. But she grew out of it around 6 months. 

Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a crate on the porch, but the thought of putting him in there and leaving him all night breaks my heart. My son has insomnia and sleeps on the couch when he actually does sleep so I can’t have the crate inside. I swear guilt is the worst thing


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I wish potty training was easier. When I take him outside he acts scared and just wants to sit by my feet. And by the time I come back inside the kids are fighting, homework isn't done, someone's crying and the dryer is beeping


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@MidnightRavenFarm with potty training the best is to actually walk. Small circles at first so pup can see he can walk around. His bowls move when he moves.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------

